# Help. Looking For Kick Rear End To-Do App



## whsky4brkfst (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi there!

I'm really fed up looking for that perfect todo app, so could use some help.

Stuff that I've tried so far:
Astrid
Taskos
To.DO
Wunderlist
Evernote
Springpad

Essential requirements:
Is good at what it's meant to do
Nice widget


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you tried color note? If not its worth a try its my preferred to-do list / note taking app of choice and has a decent UI


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

I like to use Any.DO , has a slick UI & loads of features.

Hands On Video By Android Police


----------



## whsky4brkfst (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies...

Yes, I've tried Any.DO... I just typed To.DO by mistake in OP... It is really nice, until you put their widget on your nice, low contrast black and cyan screen. Besides that, it's a favorite of mine so far...

I'll give color note a try too... So far I've most likely tried 10 or 15 different apps and no luck.
GTasks is OK widget-wise... Nice, black and transparent, but the rest is so, so... (google, not app side).

Wunderlist gets lots of things right in terms of UE and being truly cross platform, but you can set only day for the task, not time and have it notify you like Astrid does...

Will report my progress, thanks for now..

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

whsky4brkfst said:


> Thanks for the replies...
> 
> Yes, I've tried Any.DO... I just typed To.DO by mistake in OP... It is really nice, until you put their widget on your nice, low contrast black and cyan screen. Besides that, it's a favorite of mine so far...
> 
> ...


Astrid is the most functional & integrated app


----------



## whsky4brkfst (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi there!

Sorry for pulling a disappearing act... Been somewhat busy.

I've stumbled upon two products that have caught my eye. One of them is Tasks+, which is the single most customizable app I've seen. Pretty much everything in the widget can be customized. Background color, borders, transparency, columns and so on...

Another find is Jorte. Looks good, syncs with gCal and gTasks and is easy to use. I just love how I can have both calendar and tasks in same widget...

Anyway, will look around some more and let you guys know what I found, in case it could be useful for someone else who has similar needs

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## rpfarrah (Oct 9, 2011)

Two other options:

The free Out of Milk app has a decent task/todo function (and a great shopping list function).

But what I mainly use is a web-based service called Toodledo. This syncs automatically with my Outlook tasks on my desktop, so I have them wherever I go. You have several ways to use it: you can simply go to the web from your phone to access the list or there are several apps that sync with the Toodledo server.

Although not perfect, this is the best scenario I've been able to come up with.


----------

